# Covid hitchhiking: what's it like now???



## Scruffy Idealist (Aug 1, 2020)

So, I know this question was posted back in March, but I wonder what it's like now that we're in August? I was stuck in Honduras when all the shit went down back in March. I got back to the U.S. in May and I am still figuring out what post-covid U.S. really looks like... I've been stuck in charming Indiana ever since I got back, so my 2 questions are (1) What does it look like out west? And (2) What is it like hitchhiking these days and traveling in general? Also, extra credit if you can answer a 3rd question: Are there any, like, rainbow gatherings still happening? Not that I would go and spread my cooties around, but I'm just curious. I have no idea what to make of all this.


----------



## Barf (Aug 2, 2020)

You came back to the states?

Cover your face, don’t touch your face, and stay safe.

1) hot Smokey and full of pandemic

3) don’t hang out in a large crowd.

i know this isnt exactly what you wanna hear. Summer time in the northern Rockies are still fun, just be cautious/safe.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Aug 4, 2020)

Just drove 2500 miles and I saw 1 hitchhiker, I was NBD he was SBD.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 4, 2020)

I haven't been off the farm much in 6 months but I know that Rainbow is still kinda happening. Nationals was about 3-500 people I've been told and dramatic as fuck (as is tradition). Apparently lots of people are also posted up on properties in NM, TX and TN. Everyone I know from the event industry is sitting around loosing their minds. Seems like people keep trying to put on events then cancel them at the last minute.


----------



## Deleted member 29012 (Aug 21, 2020)

Greetings! Out west you will get the best and worst of both sides of the pantomime, oops, I mean pandemic, socially speaking. Right leaning states tend to be more lax and life is a wee bit closer to normal than the west coast in general, for example and in my opinion. I hitched from Seattle, WA to Ogden, UT near the end of June within 5 days. 2 of those days I simply spent hiking up and around the snake river and that totally amazeballs canyon in Twin Falls, ID. (Stellar photos and sites there btw) So technically I made the sojourn in 3 days/3 great rides from super rad folks! First time on the road in a couple years and thought if that didn't work, there's always hopping; But turned out there was no need for the latter this time around. People in Idaho were generous and kind, while I was there briefly. I would say just keep a positive mental attitude, clean up your look a bit if need be, and remain neutral when it comes to conversations with drivers (just to spice up the potential of positive manifestations and keep good momentum here) and all will go smooth. It honestly seemed no different than the plethora of hitching any other time I've done it over the course of my life on the road. I sincerely hope this helps and wish you well!


----------



## Bushpig (Sep 10, 2020)

I've been resting with gf in Indianapolis for a couple months, but I thumbed from here, to northeast PA (hometown), then around New England, then back to Indy. No harder than my last time hitching in 2013. About to head back west soon, including CA. I don't see much problem.


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2020)

For me in germany it got a lot harder, in my area aren´t as many people which will take you with them and with covid it got even worse


----------



## Bushpig (Oct 23, 2020)

Bushpig said:


> I've been resting with gf in Indianapolis for a couple months, but I thumbed from here, to northeast PA (hometown), then around New England, then back to Indy. No harder than my last time hitching in 2013. About to head back west soon, including CA. I don't see much problem.


On the road. Successfully made it to Sacramento so far. No issues. People are picking me up from truck stops and walking along highways. Gonna be here a few days, then heading south to Bakersfield to see friends there. Don't expect any issues. Maybe a day or two since I plan to walk and not rely on truck stops.


----------

